# pcie x1 video card not registering

## bcward

I just purchased a new video card, a Quadro NVS 290 pcie x1.  It doesn't seem to be registering with my system:

```
newton ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0614 (rev a2)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

```

"01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVidia Corporation Device 0614 (rev a2)" is my old video card, I bought the 290 to expand my desktop to 3 monitors, and it is this card I am searching for.

I am running an asus p5b motherboard.  Is there anything in the bios or the kernel configuration (2.6.30.2) that needs to be configured for a pcie x1 video card?  Or is this a faulty card?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I replaced the card on my Asus P5GC-MX/1333 with an nvidia pcie, and all I had to do to get it going was plug it into the box, then plug in the monitor. The BIOS automatically turned off the on-board Intel GPU. I would imagine you should be able to get the same result, or be able to turn off the internal via the BIOS, and then switch cables. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bcward

This board does not have an onboard video card.  I am adding the NVS 290 pcie x1 to an existing GeForce 9800GT pcie x16.  I don't see any bios settings that seem like they would do anything, is there something in the kernel that you need for pcie x1 video?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, you have to have PCI express support compiled into the kernel (NOT a module). See one of my seeds for the required settings. Or, if you prefer, send the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file and your present .config. I'll see what I can see.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bcward

Isn't pcie x1 on the same bus as pcie x16?  Is there a different kernel config option for the x1, because the x16 card works just fine.  Anyways, here's all the info.

http://users.bryanward.org/~bcw006/debug/

Thanks for your help

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Quote:*   

> Isn't pcie x1 on the same bus as pcie x16? Is there a different kernel config option for the x1, because the x16 card works just fine. Anyways, here's all the info.

 

It should be. Since it isn't, there is either a kernel issue, or a hardware fault. In case of the former, I redid your .config, starting with a fresh seed. If the seed doesn't pick up the device, boot with a boot CD, such as SysRescueCD, and redo lspci to see if said device is picked up at that point. If not, then I would bet any amount of fake money that you have a bad device, a bad port connector on the mobo, or the device is not fully seated.  

If the device is picked up, then copy the lspci -n so I can make any required modifications to your .config.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.30.2  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

As a friendly word of advice, it might behoove you to move to 2.6.30.5. The version you have has two known exploits. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bcward

Thanks for  your help!  I really appreciate this.

I tried the new kernel config and it kernel panics before it can load the VFS.

I tried a different port on the mobo thinking that it might be the port or the seating, so I put the x1 card in the x16 slot.  Still no joy (I had to ssh in to check lspci results).

I'm getting a bad feeling it's a faulty card.  Looks like I got screwed by Ebay.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ripped off from Ebay? That never happens. Yeah, if it's a Ebay card, I wouldn't put my faith in it being workable. Caveat Emptor. 

As for the issue with the kernel, please post the panic error. As long as your information was correct, the kernel should work just fine.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## snIP3r

 *bcward wrote:*   

> Thanks for  your help!  I really appreciate this.
> 
> I tried the new kernel config and it kernel panics before it can load the VFS.
> 
> I tried a different port on the mobo thinking that it might be the port or the seating, so I put the x1 card in the x16 slot.  Still no joy (I had to ssh in to check lspci results).
> ...

 

hi!

are you able to try the card in a different computer to check if the card is working?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## bcward

Yea I put it in another system and it didn't work there either.  I went ahead and bought a new one (from amazon) and it works very nicely.  Thanks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Good to read! Happy Gentooing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

